# BBA on driftwood....would boiling the wood help?



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

I plan on taking out my BBA covered driftwood and boiling it, because drying it out seems to be taking forever. But I have a pot big enough to boil and then scrub the hell out of it.

Sound like a solid idea or what?


----------



## Zorfox (Jun 24, 2012)

That should do it. I wouldn't bother trying to dry it. Drying isn't that effective for BBA.


----------



## seanski21 (Mar 4, 2012)

have you tried excel. you can always take out the wood and put some excel on it. hydrogen peroxide will work as well. or you can use both back to back.


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

+1 for removing the wood from your tank and pouring a bottle of hydrogen peroxide on it, will be cheaper than excel and less of a pain than boiling.


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

Well, I don't have hydrogen peroxide (I need that still), and I have a lot of wood and the things required to boil it (big pot and an outdoor burner)

So I'll boil and scrub the wood first, then use the hydrogen peroxide in the tank itself to help kill off any BBA still lurking in the tank. Also been running co2 so that should help some, and slowly re-planting and re-scaping the tank.


----------



## WheeledGoat (Mar 17, 2013)

sounds like you've got a plan, but i'm gonna go ahead and lob out my +1 for direct h2o2 treatment as well. by the time you get a big 'ole pot of water up to a boil, you could have gotten to the store and back with the peroxide.

For some reason, I always think of Mr. T when someone mentions BBA. Probably has something to do with his name on the A-team (wasn't it BA Baracas or something?) which is close to BBA, plus I "pity the fool" that doesn't give BBA the respect it demands. Don't mess with it, kill it!

but that's another cool part of this hobby - there's no one right way. good luck!


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

where does one get hydrogen peroxide though? if I knew that I'd go out and get some asap lol

also, how does one water it down if need be, or properly dose? or am I confusing this with like, metricide or something (which I also know nothing about)


----------



## WheeledGoat (Mar 17, 2013)

hydrogen peroxide 3% will be in the first aid section of a grocery store

maybe a dollar store if you're lucky, but watch the expiration date.

no watering down, use full strength, baby!


----------



## Zorfox (Jun 24, 2012)

You can get Hydrogen peroxide virtually anywhere, even a convenience store will carry it. The last bottle I bought was from WalMart 1 quart for $0.88.

Peroxide will kill the BBA it comes in contact with. However, if you can remove the piece and boil it, that will kill the pieces that will be missed by hydrogen peroxide.

Here is a thread in called "The one-two punch whole tank algae treatment". Make sure you read the whole thread first! Making an error using this method can cause the death of your livestock.


----------



## jester56 (Oct 28, 2012)

Dark Cobra has an extensive thread going on BBA. It's a "one-two punch" of H2O2 PLUS Excel to kick BBA's ass. For direct spot treatment, one of those turkey injector syringes work great for me. i can fill the syringe and go to any of the little buggers and hit them. I find, strangely enough, that if you take a blade or planting tongs and scrape/scratch your driftwood before treating it will yield great results. Seems like the H2O2 reacts to the "fresh" scrapes and bubble intensity is really good. Good luck!


----------

